# تحليل اسباب تلف المكابس وحلقاتها من مظهرها



## عاطف مخلوف (20 مارس 2010)

*تحليل اسباب تلف المكابس وحلقاتها من مظهرها *​ *تحدث مشاكل المكابس عادة لعدة اسباب رئيسية** :*
*1 – احتكاك غير طبيعي بين المكبس والاسطوانة *
*2 – درجة حرارة تشغيل زائدة *
3 – *عيوب في خامة المكبس او مكوناته *
*4- عيوب في التركيب *
*ملحوظة :*
* أ – اكثر الانهيارات تكون نتيجة عدة عوامل ، والانهيار بسبب عامل واحد نادر الحدوث .*
*ب – وتعتبر الحرارة من اهم العوامل المؤثرة والمؤدية لانهيار الاجزاء*

*وتظهر هذه العيوب بالاشكال التالية : *

*1 – خدوش وحزوز بجسم المكبس : **Skirt scratching and scoring *
*وتبدو حزوز علي الاسطح العاملة للمكبس ، وفي الاحوال الشديدة يظهر آثار بدايات التصاق بين معدن المكبس والاسطوانة نتيجة قلة الزيت .*









*الاسباب :*
*- **دخول جزيئات تعمل عمل السنفرة بين المكبس والاسطوانة ، ويمكن ان تكون بسبب العمل في بيئة متربة مع فلتر هواء منخفض الكفاءة .*
*- **او نتيجة تآكل حافة حلقة المكبس والذي يُخلف جزيئات صلبة *
*- **ونادرا ما تحدث هذه المظاهر عن زيادة خشونة سطح الاسطوانة .*

*2 – آثار بداية التصاق جسم المكبس : **Piston skirt seizure*
*وتبدو في شكل مظاهر احتكاك شديد علي جسم المكبس ، وغالبا ما تمتد الي تاج المكبس ، واخاديد الحلقات ، ويكون التلف أشد علي الاسطح العاملة ، ويحدث التفتت نتيجة احتكاك المعدنين بعضهما ببعض ، مما يولد حرارة شديدة وتتفتت الجزيئات من سطح لتخدش او تنغرس في السطح الاخر ، مما يؤدي ايضا الي خدوش الاسطح .وتغير الحرارة من لون المساحات المتعرضة لذلك .*




*الاسباب : *
*- **خلوص غير كاف بين المكبس والاسطوانة *
- *ويكون ذلك مع نقص في التبريد *
- *و نقص في معدل الزيت المغذي لجدار الاسطوانة *

*3 – مكبس تعرض لتسرب مائع التبريد (تآكل كيميائي) : 
*




*مما ادى الي تآكل في سطوحه العاملة .*

*4 – تلف تاج المكبس و حواف مبيتات (أخاديد )الحلقات : *
*Piston crown and ring land damage *

*وتبدو في شكل شروخ في تاج المكبس وحوافه وكذلك حواف مجاري الحلقات تبدو مشوهه .*




*ويظهر هنا تلف المكبس نتيجة الخلوص الزائد للحلقة العليا نتيجة شدة تشوه المجري العلوي لها *

*الاسباب : *
* - يكون السبب الرئيسي ، الحرارة الزائدة بسبب تبريد ضعيف ، وفي محركات الديزل يكون بسبب عيوب في الرشاشات . *
*- ضعف تبريد الاسطوانات *
*- عدم وصول الزيت *
*- وقد يحدث نتية تركيب حلقة جديدة في مجري مستهلك *

*5 – عدم استقامة المكابس **Misaligned pistons*
* وتظهر علي شكل أثر احتكاك قطري مائل*




*الاسباب : *

*- **تشوه في عمود المرفق *
*- ** انحناء في ذراع التوصيل *
*- **تلف فتحة البنز في المكبس *

*5 – شروخ داخل المكبس :*
*- وهي شروخ قرب صرة البنز *
*- وفي اخاديد حلقات المكبس*
*



*

*السبب : *
*- **صلابة غير كافية لخامة البنز تؤدي الي شروخ في الاجزاء المجاورة *
*- **عدم تساوي مساحة مقطع المكبس في بعض اجزائه .*


*6 – عدم مناسبة البنز لجلبته في ذراع التوصيل : 
*




*- قلة الخلوص بين البنز وجلبة ذراع التوصيل يؤدي بالبنز الي التماسك بالذراع . *


*7 – عيب في قفل البنز او في تركيبه :*
*



*
*اذا خرج القفل من مكانه او كُسر ، فإنه سيتلف المكبس أو والاسطوانة او كليهما *
*- فيجب التأكد من أن الاقفال سليمة وقوية ، وانها متمكنة تماما في مبيتها (أخاديدها ) .*

*ب –تحليل مشاكل حلقات المكبس من مظهرها : *

*– **المشكلة العامة في حلقات المكبس هو تآكل نتيجة الاحتكاك ( **scuffing** ) في اسطحها العاملة ، ويعتبر الاحتكاك الخفيف في خلال 20- 50 ساعة امر طبيعي .*
*1 – التآكل نتيجة الاحتكاك بالحلقات المصنعة من الحديد الزهر :*
*يظهر في شكل علامات سحب محورية في مناطق حول سطح الحلقة مصحوبة بخشونة في سطح الخلقة .*
*- **ويظهر الفحص الدقيق عادة طبقات رقيقة من السطح ذات صلابة تزيد عن (**1000 Hv**) مضغوطة مع حبيبات من المعدن .*




*- **الاسباب : *
*- **سطح الاسطوانة غير مطابق للمواصفات *
*- **عدم استواء دوران الحلقة *
*- **تشوه المكبس لتعرضه لحرارة شديدة *

*2 – تأكل الحلقات المطلية بالكروم :*
*- وتظهر في وجود شرائط داكنة في الاتجاه العرضي للحلقة وتكون مصحوبة عادة بشروخ محيطية .*
*وفي الاحوال الحادة فإن بعض أجزاء الطلاء الكرومي تزال من السطح .*





*الاسباب : *
*- **سطح اسطوانة (خشن )*
*- **سوء استدارة الحلقة *
*- **عدم كفاءة عملية الطلاء مما يجعل سطح الحلقة خشنة مما يحدث مساحات حادة في حواف الحلقة بعد التصنيع .*

*3 – التصاق الحلقات في أخاديدها :*
*- ويظهر في ثبات او التصاق الحلقات في أخاديدها ، او تحركها بصعوبة شديدة ، 
*





*الاسباب : *
*- **ارتفاع درجة حرارة الاخاديد بشدة نتيجة ظروف تشغيل قاسية او تبريد ضعيف *
*- **كذلك استخدام زيت غير مطابق للمواصفات يؤدي الي ذلك .*
*- **وقد تكون تعرضت لنفخ جانبي شديد.*


----------



## سمير شربك (21 مارس 2010)

الله عليك ياستاذ عاطف 
ماشاء الله 
القسم مزدهر بوجودك 
شكرا لك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 مارس 2010)

اخانا ومشرفنا القدير عاطف
موضوع قيم و ثرى
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## daliaali2003 (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وشرح وافى وصور معبرة وواضحة 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك وللامة الاسلامية
داليدا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب سمير 


> الله عليك ياستاذ عاطف
> ماشاء الله
> القسم مزدهر بوجودك
> شكرا لك


القسم مزدهر بأعضائه الاكفاء وأعضائه المتميزين من أمثالك ، وأتابع نشاطك ومداخلاتك الايجابية والتى أباركها وأثمنها ، فبارك الله فيك ، وزادك علما وخلقا .

أخي الحبيب ومشرفنا القدير العقاب 
ا


> خانا ومشرفنا القدير عاطف
> موضوع قيم و ثرى
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


أنتظر مواضيعك الرشيقة ، والانيقة ، وأحتفظ بها لثرائها وجمالها في نفس الوقت ، نفع الله بك ، ودمت مشرفا مبدعا .

الأخت الكريمة 


> موضوع رائع وشرح وافى وصور معبرة وواضحة
> بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك وللامة الاسلامية
> داليدا


شكرا علي مرورك الكريم ، والف شكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق ، وننتظر مساهماتك الايجابية ، فبكم يتقدم القسم ويزدهر ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك استاذ عاطف انها فعلا معلومات جميلة بارك الله فيك


----------



## السوداني الاسد (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك موضوع قيم وهام


----------



## yasser1972 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا التحليل 
أرجو مساعدتي في كتاب به تلك التحليلات في معظم أجزاء السيارة(مكونات المحرك &الكاوتش &الحوادث)
حيث أنني مهندس سيارات وأكتب تقارير وأحتاج إلى تحليل ما أجده من أعطال وكذلك حوادث
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## assrar (1 يناير 2011)




----------



## راعي السوزو (2 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه
شرح أكثر من رائع حقا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يناير 2011)

مووووووووووضوع متميز جداجدا


----------



## HaMzAsW (3 يناير 2011)

عزيزي عاطف ..بتوقع انك نسيت سبب من اهم الاسباب ...وهو قلة التزييت وهذا غالبا ما يجل السبايك تخرب في سيارات الوقت الحاضر .. عندما تزيد سرعة ال rpm الى دورات الخطر فإن الزيت يصبح قليل في التزييت مما قد يؤدي غالبا الى تلف السبايك .. اما في السيارات الرياضية فان منظومة التزييت قد جهزت لكي تتحمل الكثير الكثير من الضغط ويكون فيها فائض من الزيت .يعني ببساطة تكون منظومة تزييت رياضية.هذا والله اعلم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يناير 2011)

أشكر الاخوة والزملاء علي حسن تقبلهم ، وعلي كلماتهم الرقيقة ، والله أسأل أن يجعلها في صحيفة اليمين .

وارحب بتعليق الاخ الكريم HaMzAsW
فربما لم اذكر نقص الزيت في الرصد الاولي بشكل صريح ،وان ذكرت نتائجها ، لكن فى اول الشرح ذكرت :



> *وتظهر هذه العيوب بالاشكال التالية :
> 1 – خدوش وحزوز بجسم المكبس : Skirt scratching and scoring
> وتبدو حزوز علي الاسطح العاملة للمكبس ، وفي الاحوال الشديدة يظهر آثار بدايات التصاق بين معدن المكبس والاسطوانة نتيجة قلة الزيت .*



أما موضوع السبائك فقد افردت له موضوعا علي الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217899.html

وشكرا علي المرور والاهتمام بالتعليق .


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم واكثر من رائع ياريس وياريت لمرة اللي جاية تشرحنا التاكل اللي بيحصل في الاسطوانة نفسها او الشميز كما هو الدارج عند الميكانيكية


----------



## bader_m (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في موازين اعمالك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 يناير 2011)

شريف الشنهوري قال:


> موضوع مهم واكثر من رائع ياريس وياريت لمرة اللي جاية تشرحنا التاكل اللي بيحصل في الاسطوانة نفسها او الشميز كما هو الدارج عند الميكانيكية



بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل ، واليك هذا الرابط وفيه طلبك ، وهو اول موضوع في هذه السلسلة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128164.html



> طايربالعجه : جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في موازين اعمالك


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم شرفني مرورك واسعدني تعليقك والله اسأل ان يستجيب .


----------



## محمود مشيمش (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا وعن الجميع كل الخير استاذنا الفاضل وذادك من علمه واعانك علي نفع الاخرين بكل خير والعلم خير 
يهديه الله من يشاء شكرا لك استاذي معلومات قيمه


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

ايه الجمال ده كله يا اخ عاطف انا بجد باشكرك وربنا يجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedvay (15 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع جميل 
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت اخي...


----------

